# Plant Diet / Clean eating



## KaieshaPage (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey guys!

  How are you?

  I'm Kay and I am one of those yo-yo dieters that loses weight and outs it back on. Sigh. 

  However when I'm good, I'm really good because I can feel the differences in my self. 

  I am really interested in starting a clean eating, health based diet but I honestly have no clue where to start. I think if I throw myself in to deep straight away I'll be put off. So I was thinking of starting with one thing a week.g. this week replace milk, etc. 

  I wondered if anyone else and done something similar, or had advice 

  xxx


----------



## SassyDove (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi Kay! A few clarifiers would help: how old are you, how tall are you and how much do you ultimately want to lose?

  I definitely agree that clean eating / whole, un-processed foods is a great strategy because it's the most nutrient-rich and no matter how many calories you intake, it will probably improve your overall health.

  What's your current biggest dietary vice - like, where do you go nuts? Sweets? Chips? Full-calorie sodas?


----------



## sassyinpink (Aug 23, 2019)

i am trying to eat less meat too, zero alcohol (tough) and no sugar.
finally reduce my intake of sweet drinks to close to zero.

cutting down on desserts too.
now whenever i eat meat, i try to eat white meat.

and if there is nice vegetarian options, i will always opt for it.

still halfway there.... hope for more clean eating more myself in the future


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 20, 2019)

I prefer a plant diet because I am a vegan. You can also try it so that you will find out if it will work for you.


----------



## toupeemoor (Mar 8, 2020)

Yes, I prefer a plant-based diet too because it is much healthier!!! This diet is low in saturated fat, free of cholesterol, and rich in fiber, vitamins, minerals, and antioxidants.


----------

